# Frosch im Teich



## breithecker (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben seit Freitag einen Frosch am/im Teich. Gesehen hat ihn noch keiner nur hören kann man ihn.

Wie bekomme ich den wieder weg?

Viele Grüße

Breidi


----------



## Lyliana (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Breidi,

Am besten bekommst den Frosch weg in dem du deinen Teich abbaust.

Es gäbe noch die Möglichkeit zu schießen aber da ist Gefahr zu groß das dein Teich kläglich vertrocknet.

(Dieser post darf nicht ernst genommen werden)

Sorry, aber wenn man ein Teich hat ziehen die __ Frösche auch gerne ein. Ist ja auch romandisch so ein Wässerchen.

LG


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2016)

Da gibbet viiiele Möglichkeiten,.....

 - gehe zur Polizei und zeige Ihn an wegen Ruhestörung
 - lege ein 220V Kabel in den Teich
 - eine Schrotflinte
 - oder die sicherste aller Möglichkeiten : Teich zuschütten.


Hey, Wir haben einen Teich gewollt. 
Und damit auch dem bischen Natur eine Chance gegeben, mit dem Risiko dass sich __ Rückenschwimmer, Schwebalgen, __ Reiher und __ Frösche daran erfreuen.

In 2 Wochen ist das eh wieder vorbei, also lass ihn und kauf dir Oropax.


----------



## butzbacher (10. Apr. 2016)

Jetzt musste ich nochmal prüfen, ob heute tatsächlich der 10.April und nicht  der 1. April ist - auf so eine ..... Frage eine ernsthafte Antwort zu erwarten, ist schon fast dreist.


----------



## troll20 (10. Apr. 2016)

butzbacher schrieb:


> Frage eine ernsthafte Antwort zu erwarten


.......
Warum, da gibt es doch gar keinen Grund zu
Wenn sich Breidi ne Schlange zulegt, dann ist es bald aus mit dem / die __ Frösche. Alternativ ein Storchenpärchen oder oder.
Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, warum will man den kleinen Mückenfresser nich 

Asu fast vergessen, gut Füttern und bald gibt es lecker Froschschenkel


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Breidi, 

besorge Dir ein geschlechtliches Gegenstück und verpaare sie. 
Dann braucht er nicht mehr zu balzen und es ist ruhig.....bis zum nächsten Frosch.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## breithecker (10. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Da gibbet viiiele Möglichkeiten,.....
> 
> - gehe zur Polizei und zeige Ihn an wegen Ruhestörung
> - lege ein 220V Kabel in den Teich
> ...



warum ist es in zwei Wochen wieder vorbei?


----------



## Ansaj (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Breidi, 


breithecker schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich den wieder weg?


du willst eine ernsthafte Antwort? Hier ist sie: Gar nicht.
Denn alle Maßnahmen, den Frosch künstlich aus deinem Gewässer zu entfernen sind rechtswidrig, da __ Frösche laut Bundesnaturschutzgesetz geschützt sind.  
Frösche sind nur in der Paarungszeit laut und kommen jedes Jahr wieder, ob du nun willst oder nicht.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2016)

breithecker schrieb:


> warum ist es in zwei Wochen wieder vorbei?



darum...... =>


Ansaj schrieb:


> __ Frösche sind nur in der Paarungszeit laut


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Breidi, 

jetzt mal ganz im Ernst: 

Wenn Du keine Natur im Garten haben willst, warum hast Du Dir dann einen Teich angelegt? 


LG
Kirstin


----------



## breithecker (10. Apr. 2016)

ich räume gerade die Steine von meiner Steinigung auf Seite.

Ich habe einen Schwimmteich weil ich darin schwimmen möchte. Ich habe auch gegen den Frosch nichts - vielmehr gegen sein gequake - wenn das allerdings in 2-3 Wochen rum ist - wunderbar.


----------



## Tanny (10. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Breidi, 

 na, das "Missverständnis" wäre ganz einfach zu vermeiden gewesen, 
wenn Du Dich mal irgendwann hier mit Deinem Gewässer vorgestellt hättest 

Hat Dein Schwimmteich denn wenigstens einen Ausstieg für den Frosch, damit er dort nicht 
elendlich ertrinkt? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## wander-falke (10. Apr. 2016)

*Hurrrrraaaaaa,,,*, 

War gerade eine rauchen,

Mein Frosch ist auch wieder wach, nach drei Wochen sanftem Krötengegurre nun ein kräftiges, wunderbares Gequacke im Teichgebüsch !!!!!


----------



## breithecker (10. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Hallo Breidi,
> 
> na, das "Missverständnis" wäre ganz einfach zu vermeiden gewesen,
> wenn Du Dich mal irgendwann hier mit Deinem Gewässer vorgestellt hättest
> ...



jede Menge


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Apr. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> __ Frösche sind nur in der Paarungszeit laut


Wasserfrosch Mai bis Juli.
Die __ Braunfrösche sind früher und nicht so lang.

Höre dir die Tiere an und vergleiche mit den Stimmen im Internet.....dann weißt du wie lange.


----------



## koile (11. Apr. 2016)

wander-falke schrieb:


> *Hurrrrraaaaaa,,,*,
> 
> War gerade eine rauchen,
> 
> Mein Frosch ist auch wieder wach, nach drei Wochen sanftem Krötengegurre nun ein kräftiges, wunderbares Gequacke im Teichgebüsch !!!!!




Bis auf das mit dem Rauchen ,Stimme ich Dir völlig zu


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2016)

nach 2 Wochen ist  Froschgequake vorbei (net wenn es Wasser-, Teich- oder Seefrosche sind)

mein dicker __ Seefrosch hat letztes Jahr von Mitte April bis in den September jede Nacht von sich hören lassen

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (11. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> net wenn es Wasser-, Teich- oder Seefrosche sind


schreib doch so was nicht,..........

Jetzt kommt der Breiti bestimmt mit der Schrotflinte, 
.... oder dein Frosch nimmt Drogen


----------



## breithecker (11. Apr. 2016)

Schrotflinte ist doof, ich wäre dann eher beim Stromkabel.


----------



## jolantha (11. Apr. 2016)

Dann pass aber auf, daß Du nicht grade selber mit drin bist !!


----------



## breithecker (11. Apr. 2016)

ne, ich muss ja den Schalter am Sicherungskaste hochgedrückt halten ;-)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Apr. 2016)

so, war gerade im Garten und dabei am Amphibientümpel fast auf den Pelophylax ridibundus getreten der da ein Sonnenbad nahm. Ist also noch da der "Dicke". Mal schauen wann er wieder loslegt


----------



## butzbacher (11. Apr. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so, war gerade im Garten und dabei am Amphibientümpel fast auf den Pelophylax rigibundus getreten der da ein Sonnenbad nahm. Ist also noch da der "Dicke". Mal schauen wann er wieder loslegt



Hallo,

kleine Korrektur: ridibundus

Gruß, André


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Apr. 2016)

*Pelophylax ridibundus => Seefrosch – Wikipedia *
*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seefrosch*
*https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seefrosch*


----------



## Finalein (12. Apr. 2016)

Meiner sitzt immer unter dem kleinen Bachlauf in einer Hohlstelle. Klingt, als ob er ein Megaphon benutzt.
Aber wir haben hier einen Teich, der gehört dem botannischen Garten, da sieht man fast kein wasser drin, nur __ Frösche.
Und die sind erstmal laut. Da ist einer doch gut auszuhalten.
Und vielleicht kann man sich ja auch dran freuen..


----------

